# 3x3x3 - July 29



## pjk (Jul 29, 2006)

1. R U' L2 D2 L R' U F' D B2 F' U2 R' L' D' B U2 L' F2 L' F R2 F' U' R
2. R2 D' F' U' B2 U' F2 L D F' U2 D R' B2 L' R' B D' R' L2 R2 F' R' U R'
3. F2 U' B L U2 L F' U' L D B U D' R' F L U2 D' B' D' L2 U' L2 B' L'
4. F' B2 L F2 U' L' F' L R' F2 U D F2 D B' L2 U' D L' F' B U2 D' R2 L2
5. R L' U L2 F D' U2 R F U2 R2 F2 D2 F' R L2 F B2 L D2 L2 F B L F


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 29, 2006)

Name: Lance Bui
Times: 27,38 28,30 27,85 (29,91) (21,32)
Average: 27.84
My first try at an average, consistent enough except for the last one....


----------



## Me (Jul 30, 2006)

Name: Tristan Wright
Avrg: 36.43
times: (41.95), 35.89, 37.35, 36.04, (29.08)

hope to get a bit less than that at the nationals


----------



## Cetron (Aug 4, 2006)

Name: Cetron
Times: (18.75) 23.02 (24.75) 21.28 22.41
Average: 22.24

About average. Not satisfied though.


----------



## chessercizes (Aug 4, 2006)

Name: Parth Upadhyay
Times: (22.71) (32.35) 25.41 23.15 30.26
Average: 26.27

The 30 at the end was dissapointing. my f2l is pretty bad, so it wasnt really unexpected. i think this was a pretty good average. 

i havent cubed too much lately, so i guess i should expect to get 32s and stuff. heh.

-parth


----------



## Gungz (Aug 8, 2006)

name : Yu Jeong-Min


times : 14.36 (15.08) (11.42) 14.84 14.84
avg : 14.68

well... bad


----------



## tsaoenator (Aug 8, 2006)

name: Andy Tsao

(19.03), (16.48), 18.42, 16.98, 18.17 = 17.86

not too bad


----------



## pjk (Aug 19, 2006)

I just did a sub-25 average, my best yet


----------



## ArunJangity (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gungz_@Aug 8 2006, 10:31 AM
> *avg : 14.68
> well... bad *


Yeah, bad. So I guess the rest of us are really inferior. Way to rub it in for those who can't even come close to your accomplishments.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 26, 2006)

well its the same as sub-30 vs. min+ cubers. 25 may be bad, but for the min+ cubers, it may as well be a miracle. It really depends where youre at in the time frame. 

BTW, are we getting new competitions soon, if so then will there be other cubes too or just 3x3 again?


----------



## Me (Aug 28, 2006)

This is from July, its almost September! when will there be a new competition?


----------



## tsaoenator (Aug 29, 2006)

And there hasn't been a blindfold competition in ages...


----------



## pjk (Aug 30, 2006)

I need to get them setup. Doug Reed was setting them up, but not sure what happened, I'm guessing he is real busy with class. I have classes too and have been pretty busy. I'll get some stuff setup soon.


----------

